# Cuff Attachment revisited.



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

This time I used my cooking blog to document the method.. again, site is secure and no sales just information. 

Cuff Attachments

Infor on jig?
Cuff Attachment Jig


----------



## Dee Based (Nov 9, 2021)

KX4SAM - thank you for the informative guide! I'm just starting to get interested in making my own band sets and this is super helpful.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

KX4SAM said:


> This time I used my cooking blog to document the method.. again, site is secure and no sales just information.
> 
> Cuff Attachments



Nice looking rig you have there, could you post a couple pics about how you zip tied it all together? I think I have everything I need just doesn't seem to be jelling together for me, thanks


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Actually I looked up your old posts and see that you have very clearly shown your set up, sorry I was lazy but I really think a rig like yours would be the bees knees


----------



## digi (Mar 13, 2016)

im going to give cuffs another try but this time im going to use hellerman pliers to fit the cuffs , they are a 3 jawed set of pliers designed for fitting rubber tubing over the ends of electrical connections


----------



## olenickdesigns (Oct 2, 2021)

i wish i shot more than .177 and .25 because of the smaller ammo i use smaller bands and the cuff method has worked for me every once and awhile but ive had it slip since even the 1740 wont hold everytime for me. ill tell ya theres no cleaner looking finish method than cuffs though imo.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

olenickdesigns said:


> i wish i shot more than .177 and .25 because of the smaller ammo i use smaller bands and the cuff method has worked for me every once and awhile but ive had it slip since even the 1740 wont hold everytime for me. ill tell ya theres no cleaner looking finish method than cuffs though imo.


Try cutting the cuff a little longer.
Clean cuff id with alcohol pure dental between teeth brush and bands at pouch, let dry well.
I have never had a cuff slip, cant say it wont happen but for now still enjoying
cuff connection band life.
ukj


----------



## olenickdesigns (Oct 2, 2021)

ukj said:


> Try cutting the cuff a little longer.
> Clean cuff id with alcohol pure dental between teeth brush and bands at pouch, let dry well.
> I have never had a cuff slip, cant say it wont happen but for now still enjoying
> cuff connection band life.
> ukj


do you think it should be more than lets say 5-6mm cuff length? ive tried cutting them longer but not more than 6mm give or take. ive tried isopropyl to clean them and of course the bands with bigger tapers seemed to help but ive been cutting bands about 3-4mm wide at the pouch on 1mm thick ssb material. once 3mm stretches it gets really thin and doesnt exactly hug the rubber as well for me inside of the cuff. if i could find some tigher cuffs id be set


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

olenickdesigns said:


> do you think it should be more than lets say 5-6mm cuff length? ive tried cutting them longer but not more than 6mm give or take. ive tried isopropyl to clean them and of course the bands with bigger tapers seemed to help but ive been cutting bands about 3-4mm wide at the pouch on 1mm thick ssb material. once 3mm stretches it gets really thin and doesnt exactly hug the rubber as well for me inside of the cuff. if i could find some tigher cuffs id be set


Must say have never cuffed such a thin band end,
That said thinner the width smaller
the tube cuff id to not slip one
would think?
ukj


----------

